
Tesla Model X crash was driver error not Manufacturer fault - pj_mukh
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3079947/car-tech/tesla-says-model-x-accident-caused-by-driver-error-not-autopilot.html
======
sp332
"Tesla says".

~~~
joezydeco
Why would Tesla lie, in public of all places, about data it didn't have or
couldn't present as evidence in a lawsuit?

~~~
sp332
I'm just complaining about the editing of the title. It makes it sound like
the statement was made by computerworld.com, but the source of the information
is actually Tesla.

